# Trap Adapter Leak?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

HELP! 

I'm having trouble with a trap adapter that's leaking. The adapter is made by the Charlotte Pipe and Foundry Company and is comprised of two pieces, a PVC adapter and a combination nut/washer. Here is a diagram of the actual part: http://www.charlottepipe.com/Products/productpage.asp?product=03223

Unfortunately, the sink has a slight angle in it, which forced me to angle everything accordingly so it lines up. I've checked everything, but I can't understand why the adapter is leaking. The pipe threads are fine and I've tightened the washer. See photo 2 for a shot of the leak. What am I missing?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... It's a compression fitting,.. It won't seal unless it's sitting Straight on the piping...

It looks like it's too short coming from the wall..


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

That leak is coming from above somewhere. Most likely where the scratch-thread tailpiece screws into the pop-up assembly, OR (even more likely) where the rubber gasket compresses against the bottom of the bowl. I usually spread some pipe dope on top of that gasket and also on the threads before I tighten the nut.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nope, the leak is definitely coming from the trap adapter compression gasket. Last night, I wrapped some teflon tape around the trap adapter threads and that seems to be working, for now. Not sure why. BTW, it only leaks when there is water standing in the P-trap assembly.

Bondo, are you saying the trap adapter is too short? If so, how high should it be?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Errr, you did put the sealing ring at the top of the adapter, and in the correct position, didn't you? David


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

The sealing ring is built into the top. It only fits one way. :thumbsup:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

ive never seen it done quite like that ,but i guess it fits. :huh: is beveled washer pointing down? is it an 1 1/4" reducing washer? try teflon tape around washer itsel before installing nut maybe.


----------

